# My first buck of my own!



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Tomorrow I'm picking up my first buck! Can't wait to bring him home!






. His name is Leaning Tree Danni Boy. He is 6 months old


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Very nice! He has a friendly looking face.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Super cool! I think Leaning Tree genetics is a fantastic place to start.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He's sooooooo cute!!! Bucks are stinky but fun to own


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice! Sire & dam?
As you know she is lean & mean when it comes to retaining any bucklings for breeding.
My foundation does were all from there. Have not bought any does since.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow he's nice! Gonna be a nice big buck when he's older.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , he is very handsome


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

His sire is fern hollows crimson trace(red) and his dam is leaning tree Danni girl. I guess he comes from huge lines on his dam's side and should be enormous. 
I worry about buck smell some but I have had horrible luck with sending my does away for breeding! So far it hasn't taken!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, smells like $ to me. No more hauling a doe who was in raging heat 2 minutes before you unloaded her for a date.:hi5:


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you all for the nice comments, I'm pretty excited


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, he is a big boy! He's very handsome! hlala:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, what a nice chunky boy! He's going to be a super tank when he matures!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You should show him.


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

I am going to give showing a shot! I have no idea how but Leslie at Leaning Tree is soo nice and she is going to help me learn! The biggest thing it think will be learning to do the show clipping. The diagrams are enough to make my head spin. But anyway Danni Boy is home and settling in. I keep going out to see if he is ok, I really don't want anything bad to happen with him cuz he is so nice! Love him to death. He walks on a lead and is just friendly and sweet.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I hear ya on the clipping. Clipping dairy goats is easy. I have NO idea how to clip a Boer :lol:


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

AnnieP said:


> His sire is fern hollows crimson trace(red) and his dam is leaning tree Danni girl. I guess he comes from huge lines on his dam's side and should be enormous.
> I worry about buck smell some but I have had horrible luck with sending my does away for breeding! So far it hasn't taken!


Aww he is a super cute little chunker! Maybe the cows have ruined our noses, but we've never had a problem with our bucks having an odor- they don't smell any better or worse than the girls!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

He is very handsome!! Great conformation  Congrats!


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

He's nice! Doesn't even have pee on his face and legs yet! :thumbup: :lol: :wink: :smile:


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

"YET" is the key word:laugh:


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

On his face? Oh yuk


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Oh yes! He will pee on his beard to attract the girls!! So when he is in rut never pet his face :lol:


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

goatfarmer4891 said:


> Oh yes! He will pee on his beard to attract the girls!! So when he is in rut never pet his face :lol:


I pet my buck's face! :lol: I give him hugs too! :wink: I wear an insulated overall though! :lol: :wink: :smile:


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I pet my buck's face! :lol: I give him hugs too! :wink: I wear an insulated overall though! :lol: :wink: :smile:


:lol: I know!! Sometimes they are just too hard to resist!! You just have to make sure to wash your clothes in hot water....probably twice ::


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

So today he met one of my does and the things he did with his lips and tongue..... Shaking his head and letting his lips fly and his tongue flap, it was the weirdest courting ritual I've ever seen... I never knew bucks did strange moves for the ladies.


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats. He is quite handsome


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Jezzie said:


> Wow he's nice! Gonna be a nice big buck when he's older.


I second that!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

AnnieP said:


> So today he met one of my does and the things he did with his lips and tongue..... Shaking his head and letting his lips fly and his tongue flap, it was the weirdest courting ritual I've ever seen... I never knew bucks did strange moves for the ladies.


Haha! They are quite entertaining to watch! One of my bucks does this little side step dance while he serenades his doe!


----------

